# Bringing my Tombstones to life via Kickstarter!



## CemeteryHaunts (Nov 20, 2014)

Hey guys!
Ok, I've been down this "tombstone" road for the last few years and I REALLY want to make it to Baton Rouge LA for the Hauntcon. Time is really running out for me to do this, and I don't want to wait yet another year. I started my kickstarter last week, but interest has been weak. Honestly, I'm not a big social media butterfly, so that's the reason why its off to a slow start.

But here is my kickstarter page, https://www.kickstarter.com/project...e-props-for-halloween-theater-pr?ref=category

I build life size tombstones that you will not see in stores. My funding amount is only $5,000. That covers the cost of me purchasing a CNC router, the booth costs of 2 trade shows and the materials to get me there. The Hauntcon booth is $2000 alone WOW! My sales were very strong this past Sept/Oct. I even had sales up to last week, so there is definite interest. Between Sept 27 and Oct 27 from Ebay and Etsy, I grossed over $4000. If I could purchase the CNC router, that would free up my entire skills to focus on the building and art behind the props. Right now, the majority of my work and time is wrapped up in dremeling the words onto the stones. Freeing my time would bring costs down to make these tombstones very close price wise to the ones we see in the stores.
I'll reach a larger customer base, including the large retailers that would purchase in large quantities. Distortions is a perfect example of a company that still creates hand made quality props, no production line China crap. I want to keep that going! So please guys, check out my kickstarter and check out my site
www.CemeteryHaunts.com
I've worked so hard and come this far all on my own. I've gotten plenty of people who are thrilled with the quality and price of realistic tombstones. Hauntcon is where its at! So please guys, take a look and help out a fellow haunter that is dying to get out there and bury those ugly RIP cheap tombstones!!


----------



## CemeteryHaunts (Nov 20, 2014)

I just wanna show you an example of the set of 3 real stones, and the recreation







Above are the real stones







These are the recreations with custom names on it


----------

